# What to take to Canada



## bassman22 (Jul 20, 2009)

Headed to Canada mid August, fly in trip near Chapleau. Never been to Canada some advice on what to take for tackle would be a big help. Line type also ,have been told braided is all i need for pike?

Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good old Red & White Dardevle, 1/2 oz of so spinnerbait - white or black tails. I also have had good luck with Mepps Black Fury #5's.

Oh and a big can of deep woods off.....


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

IF you are trolling for walleye we use cotton cordell wally demons in chrome and black,reef runners,and the pike like the zoom flukes and the yum money minnow swim baits.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

We go up that way every year. I use 14lb Fireline for pike and have never been bitten off. Sometimes I use a 20lb fluorocarbon leader, but not always. (never a bite off with the fluoro either).
Go to baits for pike are Storm Thundersticks (original) large bass-style spinnerbaits, musky sized Mepps in-line spinners.
For walleye - jigs and live bait (leaches best), Storm deep thunderstick jr's, jigs and 3-4" twistertails
Smallmouth - Topwater poppers like Storm ChugBug (do I like Storm or what?), Carolina rig with plastic worm, gulp leach, or reel leach.

We'll be up there first week of September (Windermere Lake,30 miles west of Chapleau) it's a beautiful area and I'm sure you'll have a blast. Take your time and learn the lake, if you're fishing where they ain't, it won't matter what you throw. Good luck!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

You say you have never had a bite off with fluorocarbon. I assume that you have had pike swallow baits so the fluorocarbon was in the roof of the mouth?

Get some good, heavy jig heads for your swim baits because the fish could be deep right now. 

I've seen the in fisherman guys trolling deep points for big pike with 25' big deep divers.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

For walleyes, I have had great success over the years with Hot-N-Tots. Chrome/black being the all time favorite. Worm harnesses with #3 & 4 blades also work very well. For pike, I've done extremely well with spinnerbaits made by forum member Leeabu, and Red eyed wiggler spoons.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

#4 Johnson Weedless Spoon with large white or chartreuse curly tail grub.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I second the Johnson weedless spoon with the large white twister tail added to the hook, my favorite pike lure. I also enjoy the Zara Spook for top water action.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I guess to each his own, *BUT* 

7 inch Perch Rapalas
Monster Sized Buzz Baits that go CLACK, CLACK, CLACK
Big brightly colored Zara Spooks
And the Aforementioned Johnson Silver Minnow
All For Pike - Leave the spoons, spinnerbaits, and in-lines at home!

Rapala SR7 Shad or Gold Shadraps for trolling for walleye in 10/12 feet of water.

South Bend - Invisa-Leaders - 8 inch/27 pound for pike (or walleye).

6 FootShakespeare Ugly Sticks w/Garcia Ambassadour Reels with line of choice 

Go have a ball!!!!!

Thirty years of Canadian Wilderness fishing experience talking at you here!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> You say you have never had a bite off with fluorocarbon. I assume that you have had pike swallow baits so the fluorocarbon was in the roof of the mouth?


I've had a few where the whole bait was in the pike's mouth and the fluoro was not severed by the teeth. However, pike mostly make their initial hit on a bait from the side and then turn the bait in their mouth to swallow it. (that's where you can get bitten off) Because of this, most of the hookups are in the softer areas of the lips, not in the roof of the mouth.
It's also a good idea to make sure that your hooks are sharp for those occasions when you do hook up to the hard, boney, roof of the mouth.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Williams Wabler in hammered silver or gold, 1/2 or 3/4 oz
Mepps in musky killer or #5, silver/white, gold/brown, black/chartruse
Bomber Long A in gold, silver, with black or orange 
Deep diving crank such as Rapala tailer dancer or husky jerk
Sturdy Spnnerbait in white, chartruse, black
Hula poppers for top water fun
Steel leaders, only for those days when they are injesting everything
12# Trilenne XT
I toss the big ones over 32" after a picture as they are not worth eating and can give someone else an opportunity for fun.

Cast into the weeds, troll or cast over weeds in 6'-10' of water (especially cabbage weed beds near deep water), troll deeper water, do some top water over the weeds in the evening, don't forget to try some rock shoals.

However, I caught a 42" (23#er) and lost it's fat sister in Georgian bay with my home made worm harness with 20# flouro, #3 silver and gold colorado blade, two #2 baitholder hooks and a juicy Fairlawn nightcrawler! Expect the unexpected.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

We use Senkos for smallies, hooked wacky style with flourocarbon. Beats everything else for smallies including real worms.
For pike, we cast and troll with spinnerbaits. White seems best, with red a close 2nd. Bronze blades seem to out-produce silver blades. We tie directly to 12-15# mono and haven't lost a pike the past 2 years.We catch most of our largemouths this way, also. I will admit to losing 1 or 2 pike on the Senkos, though. We do some trolling with Rapalas, various sizes.
We fish south shore of Nippissing, now. When we fished the Georgian Bay we used 7" Rapalas, trolling fast around the weedbeds.
Walleyes have a 16-23" slot release size, so we haven't spent a lot of time for them.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

triton175 said:


> I've had a few where the whole bait was in the pike's mouth and the fluoro was not severed by the teeth. However, pike mostly make their initial hit on a bait from the side and then turn the bait in their mouth to swallow it. (that's where you can get bitten off) Because of this, most of the hookups are in the softer areas of the lips, not in the roof of the mouth.
> It's also a good idea to make sure that your hooks are sharp for those occasions when you do hook up to the hard, boney, roof of the mouth.


I used to fish for pike a lot with twister tails/plastic worms and sometimes you would lift the rod and feel no resistance and realize that the line had been bitten off that easily. I'm guessing these were the times where a larger fish swallow the lure deep enough to get it into those razor sharp teeth along the roof of it's mouth. It was like playing russian roulette but fun when you weren't bitten off. 

I will try 20# fluorocarbon leader the next time I am fishing for them.


----------



## bassman22 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I will print this out and take it with me to bass pro.lol
Tell them two of everything on the list. Staying at Mache -Kino lodge Raney lake and Denyes lake. Will let you all know how well the advice works out


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think where you are flying into is North of Bass Country (both SM and LM) but you can check your brochures to be sure.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

if you are primarly fishing pike go heavy on your line 30-40braid. if you have a 2 spool option 10lb floro. on the other. 3000-4000 sized reels are essential to launch baits far enough to cover lots of water.
6.5-7' med.-med hvy fast action rod assuming you are using spinning tackle. 

Suspending Jerkbaits (Strike King 'Wild Shiner' or Husky Jerks)
Med-Large sized 8-12 ft deep crankbaits(Norman or Bandit)upsize the hooks if possible.
Terminator 1/2, 3/4, 1oz spinnerbaits
Buzzbaits 1/2, 3/8oz (black and chart)
Spare skirts 

hook extractor


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

1-st- call the lodge/resort get a list of fish in the system - weight= money, don't take bass or any other gear that don't need.
2- cheap handheld gps- to mark spots 
3- good hook remover, light jaw spreader
4- lots of weeds , I mean lots of weeds 
5- get some good split rings and quality siwash hooks to convert most any lure to a single hook you can add a twister tail to and make it weedless.
6- if no bass--- #2,#3 Blue Fox Spinner All silver and all gold
7- #2 & #4 Johnson Silver minnow add a twister tail
8 - order a bunch of spoon blanks ( various colors) from Janns netcraft - it's way cheaper to get them in blanks in assorted colors and add your own hooks.
9- Red/White daredevil/ 5 diamonds/ williams wobber
10- erie deries- yep they work up there and get deep add a twister tail
11- 7 strand wire nylon coated leaders- use the smallest you can get away with
12- the best snaps and swivels you can get ( black) don't waste you time with the cheap eagle claw type- you will regret it.
13- 3 inch twister tails- yellow. white. black, orange
14- husky jerk - 4 inch clown color
15- MOST IMPORTANT- don't just cast and retrieve- I think it's lure action more than color. Make your bait appear worn out and scared , then running for its life.
I learned this from our guide up north last year- cast a husky jerk, then let it set while you grab a drink or fire up a smoke, then pop your rod firmly 2-3 times pause a while repeat ,the pike will move up on it and watch it , the next time you pop the rod the pike will slam it thinking that it's lunch has regained its senses and is getting away.

With spoons they work various ways, we have success making the spoon rise and fall while retrieving, they usually hit just after the fall when you lure is on the rise. Pull the rod tip sharply and crank when you lower the tip, repeat.

As you can tell by the vast recommendations Pike aren't that picky if you can find them.
It's been very hot even for Canada don't focus only on weeds and weed lines. Think deep and slow if you don't hook-em in the weed areas.

We head up next Friday and everything above will be in our box and are proven winners, good luck and post pic's


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Just a thought here, but think about the weather to. It aint always cooperative. Playing cards are small and light and might help out with boredom if you get some nasty weather. Hope you don't need em though. A Plano with a bunch of lure parts, harness parts so if you are waiting out a bad storm you can tie up harnesses or upgrade hooks on spoons etc.


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

I have fished this area(the 144 nearing Timmins) in the past. August walleyes during the daylight usually require a slow, stealth live bait presentation. Use the absolute lightest jig possible(Slider Jigs) and consider fishing it open bail method. For fast Pike action, one method is to seek out what looks like a traditional largemouth area. Chances are the lakes are too far north to sustain LMB as ours were, but the Pike hang in those spots. Look for sawgrass in back bays. The pike will behave like Bass. Caught many believe it or not on Snagproof Tournament Frogs in shallow sawgrass. They fly up out of the water on the strike. Pretty awesome method.

Also troll pike with large cranks(Rapala-Grandmas) and huge tandem-blade spinners like Terminator T1 in the one ounce size. Points and entrances to any Bays are good spots. We also look for shorelines with rock cliffs. Bang your Johnson silver minnow off the cliff, let if fall. Pike hang out next to these walls frequently. I mean right on the walls. To get the bait in that area, the fall of the lure must be vertical, hence the shoal banging technique.

Also consider slip-float method for walleye if you locate where they are with a finder. Leeches or minnows, try both. Don't be surprised by the soft bite.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Oh and forgot, IF there are smallies there my must have is a Zoom Speed Worm or Senko watermelon w- red flake and Gamagtsu 4/0 or 5/0 hook. If I could only take 3 lures up for smallies this would the first one in the box.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

1/2 oz - 1 oz+ kastmasters (or other more compact spoons that can get down deep quicker - for fishing 30-40 foot depths)

rapala countdown 11

senko style worms (t-rigged or wacky rigged - look for boulder piles that drop of from shore, big largemouth, don't forget bullet wts or split shot)

you favorite frogs for fishing lilie pads.

buzzbaits (good if you wake up early, fish from shore)

maybe a shallow shad rap (or regular shad rap) #9


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

On the way back into the US, my truck was searched because my son had an apple on the seat. The customs lady asked to see it. She said it was from Chile, and Chilean apples aren't on the acceptable list. I bought it at Sam's Club.......


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Be sure to take more money than you think you will need. We just got back from a salmon trip and the cost of gas, food and alcohol was unreal. We figured $500 for three days would be enough and had a little extra. *WRONG!* Ended up at $580 each. The only thing that seemed to be in line pricewise was the cost of the charter (one day) with Y-Knot Charters. The eight day Sportsman license plus the stupid additional wildlife or whatever they call it card totaled $59.85! A twenty pack of canned beer was $25! They sure know how to stick it to the visitors.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Head net for bugs.

Jigs


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Be sure to take more money than you think you will need. We just got back from a salmon trip and the cost of gas, food and alcohol was unreal. We figured $500 for three days would be enough and had a little extra. *WRONG!* Ended up at $580 each. The only thing that seemed to be in line pricewise was the cost of the charter (one day) with Y-Knot Charters. The eight day Sportsman license plus the stupid additional wildlife or whatever they call it card totaled $59.85! A twenty pack of canned beer was $25! They sure know how to stick it to the visitors.


It's not sticking it to visitors, it's the form of govt. - SOCIAL - TAX DRIVEN - Kinda like where we are headed so get use to it, it will be like that here sooner than you think!


----------



## enjoy1 (May 19, 2009)

Our group had a lot of success with northerns just fishing for walleye. Our preferred rig was a Lindy Little Joe Hearts of Steel Spinner rig with gold or red devil blades with a small piece of nightcrawler. For the week as a group we landed 40 pike over 30 inches. The largest was 40 in and 19lbs. We fished Lake Mosambik through Hawk Air Outfitters.

http://www.lindyfishingtackle.com/productdetail.aspx?id=heartofsteelspinner


----------



## ocala (Jan 30, 2005)

As mentioned before keep the weather in mind.
Just got back from Quebec at about the same latitude as Chapleau. The water temps up there were 4 weeks ahead of where they should have been for that time of year. It was low 90's everyday and very warm at night.
Fishing was very tough because of the heat. 
Hopefully you'll get a cool spell to bring the temps down.
Fish DEEP is all I can say.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

A pass port with an I.D unlike some coutries you will need one to get in.....


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Head net for bugs.
> 
> Jigs


That's how the locals can pick the tourists right out!

I've been fishing Canada for 30 years and have endured some horrendous bug conditions, but have NEVER resorted to a head net.

Leave the head net at home, especially at this time of the year. The bugs are only unbearable sometimes in the spring.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

sam kegg said:


> A pass port with an I.D unlike some coutries you will need one to get in.....


Actually, you just need one to get OUT.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Saw this comment on my outfitters web site guestbook.

Hello Fisherman,

Just wanted to pass on a thought. I have been fishing Canada for forty plus years. There is still nothing like it. Some fisherman want to know what lure works best, what color, etc. 
I will give you one example. Last year at the Washi I was fishing with my once a year gag lure that we bring, and if you catch a fish you win a prize. I took an old metal shoe horn, put a split ring on it and drilled a small hole in the end and fastened a treble hook to it. Needless to say one cast, one pike!! Dont worry about lures. It is a great fishery and I am thankful to be going back this year. Great outfitter, Great food, Great fishing, Great friends, PRICELESS


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

BMustang said:


> That's how the locals can pick the tourists right out!
> 
> I've been fishing Canada for 30 years and have endured some horrendous bug conditions, but have NEVER resorted to a head net.
> 
> Leave the head net at home, especially at this time of the year. The bugs are only unbearable sometimes in the spring.



I would rather look like a tourist that have my face chewed off by bugs.

I only really used it when hiking or portaging to other lakes. Those small ponds and swamps between lakes with no wind are unbearable.

Besides where I am wearing the head net there is no one around for miles to laugh at me except Mr. Bear and Mr. Moose.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> I would rather look like a tourist that have my face chewed off by bugs.
> 
> I only really used it when hiking or portaging to other lakes. Those small ponds and swamps between lakes with no wind are unbearable.
> 
> Besides where I am wearing the head net there is no one around for miles to laugh at me except Mr. Bear and Mr. Moose.


OK, for hiking and portaging I will give you a get-out-of-jail-free card.

Where we fish in the spring you will sometimes see fishermen wearing head nets while fishing in open water with a stiff breeze.

The locals simply categorize them as being Ohioans - lol!


----------

